# What would you do?



## iluvwalkers (May 19, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i have someone who offered me a year old jenny that she bought but when it arrived to her home there was something wrong. it's feet are VERY crooked, the poor little thing walks on the sides of 3 of her hooves :no: . she had asked me awhile ago if i wanted her as she can not be breed and would make a friend for Petunia (if i ever get her home




: ), at that point with everything i had going on i said no thank you, i figured that was the last thing i needed was another cripple here to watch hobble around. anyway, we went last night to look at her, i knew i would end up there to see her  . OMG what a sweet little thing, she is only maybe 25 inches maybe. teeny tiny thing but her feet and fetlock joints seemed to be all messed up with some sort of deformity, her hooves are are squished flat and rolled and she walkes on the outsides of them, hard to describe. i am so torn, i feel so bad for her but don't know if i could stand to see her like that but have to wonder if she is given to someone else what wil happen to her. uggg...i shoulda stayed home! by the way she is white with a bit of redish pink through her. am i asking for more heart ache? what would you all do? Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## chandab (May 19, 2007)

nikki,

I really don't have any advice, but from the discription, I wonder if she might not be a dwarf jenny (don't know if dwarfism affects donkeys, but sounds that way). At a year old, it would probably be pretty late to try and "fix" her legs, but it might be worth consulting a vet over (or someone who knows dwarves well, if that's the case).


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 19, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]hi Chanda, i was thinking dwarf too. she looks perfect from the pasterns up just really little and her bit is good so who knows. it was getting dark and freezing out so i didn't get a chance to take pictures, wish i would have. by the way, vet came and finally took xrays of Apollo feet, should hear from him on Monday. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Suzie (May 19, 2007)

Hi Nikki,

I think I once read on the ADMS website that donkeys under 30" might be considered as "dwarves", but not sure. I think the tiny size at a year old might be another indication something is not quite right. Although, having said this, I have some pretty small perfectly formed donkeys here so who knows? Maybe we are breeding down the size in a good conformation now.

If she is a dwarf, you might have the vet check her over before committing. As you know, they can have some very special and "pricey" needs.

You sound like me. I go and look and can't ever seem to say no even though I certainly should sometimes......and then I worry if I don't take them.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 19, 2007)

I can't believe you didn't take pictures



:bgrin

She sounds like a sweety



:

When I first got E'ore...his hooves were really screwed up....they also curled under. And it took almost 2 yrs (monthly) of corrective trimmings to get them the best they could be. He continued be a high maintenance Donk when it came to his hooves.

Your lucky that Jody is your trimmer



: that will save lots of $'sssss

If you do decide to take her in... have a farrier come in and start the process of the correcting.

You knew darn good & well she was going to touch your heart....LOL...I am surprised she didn't ride home on your lap



:

That is a tough decision? How do you think Tunia would be with her?


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 19, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]no Teri, there is no correcting this, she is really messed up, deformed bones that make her walk on the sides of her feet



...[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 19, 2007)

Nikki, I wish you would of taken pics



: I have had rescue donkeys come in whos hooves were so screwed up we didnt think they would ever get back to anywhere near normal. :no: One actually had hooves that were so long they wrapped around her pastern and she walked on the side. That poor jenny didnt know what it was like to walk normal on a hoof. After several trims to where we get them back to almost normal. It takes time but it can be done. I would have a professional farrier show Jody exactly how to trim a hoof like she has. I will go tomorrow and take some pics of Clememtines hooves, and send them to you, she had extreamly long hooves completely curled, and a broken pastern on top of that when we rescued her. She is still walking on the side on one hoof but all 3 others are almost normal. :aktion033: The one she walks on the side with, there is nothing that can be done because of her pastern and healing over. She gets around great, and is able to play in the pasture with everyone. ...and when she wants to move, that girl CAN MOVE  , to her walking like this is normal on that hoof, the poor gal has done it probably most of her life. :no: and they do abcess alot out the top, she doesnt let it bother her at all. I have seen and bred some pretty small ones who stayed under 31" and had very good conformations, no dwarf characteristics at all. Just because her feet are screwed up dont mean she is a dwarf. Miniature donkeys are not like a miniature horse. I think you should give this little love bucket a home and she will show you so much love in return...and be a companion to Tunia. The ones who really need us give us so much love in return. Corinne


----------



## Shari (May 19, 2007)

Nikki, I know you wnat to help her. But my 2cents are... *don't.* You have enough on your plate now and do not need to take in an animals that is going to take tons of money to _maybe_ get right again.

What you could do for that person..is locate a good donkey rescue and give her the number.


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 19, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]hi Corinne, i will see if i can get some pictures of her sent to me. i wouldn't have Jody touch these, our farrier is really cheap anyway, charged me $40.00 to do 5 horses, 2 big, 3 minis last time he came, so i would let him handle it



: . this little girls hooves are almost folded in half, not curled under from both sides but one edge almost touches the other, hard to explain. looks like her fetock joints have been broke and are almost right angles sideways. i am leaning towards "what the h*ll" everyone else here has issues why not one more :bgrin , she is a sweet thing



: . i will fit right in hobbling along with them all



: , Nikki[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]hi Shari, i must have been posting at the same time you were



, i kinda have those feelings of what you described. i wish i could just turn my back and stop thinking about her, that would be what my head says but my heart says bring her home. asking for heart break maybe  . who knows maybe i will let hubby decide, he is Mr. Sensible, then if he whats to take her it will be his fault when it all goes bad



: shhh...don't tell him that's my plan. [/SIZE]


----------



## Chico (May 20, 2007)

Oh. . . I'm another big mush pot and if I visted, the little one would be mine. Like you, I would be sure if I didn't save the little one the result would be sad. I tried to save a baby pig in college, his mom sat on his legs and he didn't use them, and kept him in my kitchen. The first time he cried to be fed in the middle of the night I almost had heart failure. (As I recall I screamed and scared the boys who lived in the apartment next door.



) I'd have the vet visit and give you the scoop on what your getting into though. This could be a big burden $ wise and you need to think with your head as well as heart. I'm sure Petunia would love a forever friend. Get good information so you can make a choice that is right for you and your family. Make a family choice, this way everyone will comfortable with the outcome.

chico

Good luck!


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 20, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]the vet has checked her and says she is heathly other then her leg/foot issues. he thinks there might not be alot to do about her feet at this point as they have been this way for a year (since birth). she can move around fine and doesn't even limp which i thought was odd seeing as she looks so deformed. Jody and i have already talked alot about her and of course he says if i want her then we'll go get her. just need to know what others think about it :bgrin , thanks for all of the replies thus far, things to think about...[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (May 20, 2007)

I am sitting here with tears in my eyes over your situation



My husband is off to get Emily's new brother, a 6 hour drive. He doesn't have issues but is a big step for us anyway. I hope things turn out well with the little sweetie



:



: . I lot of people have special needs, some are pushed off to the wayside others are in wonderful loving homes. The dear soul needs a chance.



: Sounds like you have a BIG WONDERFUL LOVING HEART!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 20, 2007)

Nikki, I think from talking to you , you will do just great with this donkey, and I know how much you want another one, it sounds like she has alot of the problem that Clementine had and it dont take alot of money to bring a donkey back on its hooves, all it takes is a few corrective trims, and if she has been like this for along time you can trim them back as far as possible and even then she will be able to get around great ...she already has adjusted to walking like this. this isnt the same as a dwarf mini with severe hoof problems which need corrective shoes ect. I will be waiting for my phone call telling me you have a new addition :bgrin



:



: , in your barn! Its so sad that some people think just because there is a deformity or "whatever" problem with a donkey or horse, they just want to push it off on rescue, or find it another home, where they dont have to be bothered with them, its a darn good thing they dont think that way about people. These animals need our help and deserve to be loved just like the perfect show donkey. Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 20, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Oh Nikki, I guess we talked this little donkey up again, didn't we??



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]She sounds really sweet and you already know what I would do. I'd take her too, even if it were just to keep her from going to someone that wasn't going to take care of her. But I think that she would make a great companion for Petunia. She sounds very very sweet.



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (May 21, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]
> 
> hi Shari, i must have been posting at the same time you were
> 
> ...


 


I used to do resuces and bring in animals...but after the first accident I had to learn to say no. Like you it was very hard. One can't save the world.


What I did was found numbers to folks that did rescues..real ones not those collectors or fly by night people that didn't know what they where getting into. And gave them the numbers to contact them.


With me in my shape and lack of money to take any more animals on than I have now (have 5)...I still have to say no when people ask. From what you discribe..doesn't sound like a simple fix. It is not just the hooves.. if the pastern and tendons are affected...will cost a lot of money with only an "if" for getting her well.

 


Is totally up to yo,u to do as you feel is right and what you can handle.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 21, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=12pt]those who knows maybe i will let hubby decide, he is Mr. Sensible, then if he wants to take her it will be his fault when it all goes bad
> 
> 
> 
> : shhh...don't tell him that's my plan. [/SIZE]




THAT is an AWESOME plan :bgrin

just make that "IF" things go bad... not "when" - you never know until you try, she justmight come out pretty good. and since she is young, she and Petunia may adopt each other - i know our mare Bella and filly Holly did, in fact Holly hangs out with Eve just like they are "real" sisters... somehow they feel the connection



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 21, 2007)

Nikki,you have already heard from the vet ...she is in good shape except her hooves, they can be corrected by corrective trims, at least to the point of where she is walking more comfortable. I have sent you some pic of one of my "bad" rescue donkeys...Clementine, she sounds just like this jenny with her hooves. We are keeping her hooves trimmed the best we can and she is in no pain, and enjoying her life as a pasture pet with the rest of my "pasture pets" :bgrin . Let me know if you got the pictures. Corinne


----------



## Shari (May 22, 2007)

Guys,,re read what Nikki said,,it is not just her hooves. Her tendons/lower legs are all wrong.

That kind of thing..and yes.. I have dealt with it. Is very spendy to fix.."IF" it can be fixed.

Nikki doesn't need those kind of bills. When Tunia comes home..she will be a full time Job.

Nikki doesn't need _two _ animals that need 24/7 care.

I know you all feel that this little donkey needs help.. I understand that. But Nikki has so much on her plate now.

I know I am most likely totally out of line.

What you can all do...is have that donkeys owner either pay for that donkeys care instead of passing the buck. OR call the Donkey sanctuary and let them know what is going on.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 22, 2007)

Shari, you have mail. :bgrin



: Corinne


----------



## Marty (May 22, 2007)

Here's my response to your original question:

Yes you certainly can be opening up a can of worms and yes this can end up in heartache. I've had many special needs animals throughout the years; it's no walk in the park. This does not sound like any quick fix, possibly no fix, and may end up costing you through the ying yang. There is no telling what is going to be involved until someone that knows something can give you estimates. She may have to wear braces or whatever, who knows, it's a crap shoot. And in your situation where you are so very far away from a vet, you are really taking something big on.

That being said, if you have the time, and the money, and the energy, go for it! I'm sure she would be better off in your care since it sounds like she hasn't had any!

Separate your emotions from your reality. Only you, really know your situation and what you can or cannot handle. Good luck!


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 22, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]thanks guys, Shari has very good points but the current owner is not selling her, she was kinda scammed and paid for this donkey thinking it was breedable, she had it shipped a long distance and now is trying to find the right home. she doesn't feel she can keep her as she has a jack and several stallions and fears that she could get acidentally bred. she knows i am a nut for my critters and knows i would be a good home. i know some people might be trying to "pass the buck" but i don't think this is the case here. you are only saying how you feel and trying to protect me from the unknown finacially and emotionally and thank you for that




: . and Marty...i have the time but not the money and not to sure about the energy



: anymore. these are all things i need to think about, jeeze, i wish i hadn't looked  . Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 22, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]...jeeze, i wish i hadn't looked  . Nikki [/SIZE]


[SIZE=14pt]Sometimes we just can't help it :no:  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I know you will make the right decision... [/SIZE]


----------



## Chico (May 22, 2007)

Your heart will know.



I'm a big believer that your insides will know the answer if you listen. Let everyone here know what you "heard". :bgrin

chico


----------



## h2t99 (May 23, 2007)

Hi NIkki,

I also got a jenny that had feet that were folded over and one foot was so crooked it was scary!! I have had her 2 years now and with constant care on her feet she is doing great!! The crooked foot has even straightened up alot, I will see if I have any pictures when I got her to show you before and after. Good luck with your difficult decision!!

Heidi


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 23, 2007)

Poor Nikki....I can't imagine the turmoil going on in your head :no:

I know whats eating at your heart...the fact that if you don't take her in...

what will be her future fate? For that VERY reason I would take her in as well. And if it was more than I could handle after I got her, then I would find a proper caring/loving "forever" home for her.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 23, 2007)

Terri, I couldnt of said it better myself. I have taken in (kept quit a few) and found homes for so many animals for that exact reason.The only way Nikki is going to know is if she tries, and I do believe this is going to work out and wont be a finacial burden on her like some seem to think. LIke Heidi has said, hers has straightened up alot too, so has mine...both with corrective trims and care to there hooves, and not just with one of mine, I have had my share of bad hooves with rescue donkeys, all have been corrected, and no costly expense. Nik will do what she feels is the right thing to do. Corinne


----------



## Shari (May 24, 2007)

Knowing what Nikki has been going through and will not go into more than that. Taking in another to care would not be fair to her or the animals she has now. The bill alone from Tunia is got to be costing a major fortune.

Now those of you that know that...and say it will not cost much.

Why don't one of you step up and take said Donkey on? Sure most of you have truck and trailer..and you say said Donkey would not take much to care for.

That way said Donkey has care and Nikki gets a break from both taking care of another hurt animal and her heart and mind get a break too.

Just a thought.


----------



## h2t99 (May 24, 2007)

If donkey can find its way to me I would happily take her on!! There is no way my husband would let me come and get her with gas being so high. Maybe with the Little Kings sale going on we could get a couple people to pitch in (rides) and we could get her to Michigan!!



: Just a thought!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 24, 2007)

Shari, If this donkey would find a way to me or be in our state..I would take this donkey on in a heartbeat, however Nikki is over 1,000 miles form me! I also know what Nikki has been going thru, and at one point, just a few weeks back.. did check into a donkey that was FOR SALE at a reasonable price for her, so that said~~ I know for a fact Nikki is looking for another one. This could also be a very good therapy animal for Nik. You mentioned in a post you had actually started to ride, maybe this would be a good therapy animal for you as well. Also, you mentioned you have done rescue in the past..I would think you would know donkeys can be notorious for having bad hooves, and the majority of the time all it takes is corrective trims to where the donkey at least is walking as comfy as possible. All the rescues I know of and have helped, have taken in donkeys with horrible hooves and most have been corrected with trimming. I have had donkeys that have actually had to learn to walk on hooves ..all because they never had any hoof care. SOME donkeys with tendon, ligament and hoof problems can never be helped back to tht point of being "perfect", but regardless...those donkeys can at least be made comfortable to the point of where they can get around, which is what I think NIk would do. DONKEY hooves are NOT like a horses! This has to be Niks and her familys choice not yours or mine, or anyone else. Nik will do what she feels is right. Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 24, 2007)

Nikki,

I have been following this thread for awhile now......I think if it is something you feel you can take on, then wonderful.......but if your heart can't take anymore hurt.......then maybe it isn't such a good idea.....I know I always want to help any animal I see, but sometimes the heartache that goes along with it is not easy.



Just be prepared for the decision you make. Also, I know Petunia, has put you through a roller coaster ride, not only financially but emotionally too. I know only you know if you can do this, so I wish you luck in whatever your decision is.



: 

Michele


----------



## Shari (May 25, 2007)

Corinne am not trying to force Nikki one way or another. Just to offer another point of view. I never said Nikki had to do it my way.

Nikki has helped me a lot dealing with this accident, same type of accident she had. She has helped keep me going when I really did not feel I could. But I could also tell.. Nikki was getting so very tired. Sorry Nikki to post this here.

I know that kind of tired first hand.

Am sure there are other donkey folks out her way. I am really short money because of my medical bills...but I would donate what I could on gas for whoever took this donkey on.

Or let the Donkey sanuary(Spell?) know and have them go get that Donkey.

The 3 donkeys I took in before the car accident almost 7 years ago...had such tendon damage, Vet plastered them up..he did everything and he was a good Vet. Two of the three stated having flesh rotting off..there was nothing we could do for them.

So not all are easy cases. All three ended up being put down and that was after of months trying to put them to rights...and me ending up with such a big vet bill it was scary.

What I offer is a different point of view that is all.

Added: as for me taking on this donkey. I have learned to say no. Here are my reasons. First and foremost I do not have the money to take on any more animals than I have, exspecially if it was not in good health to start with. My first order of buisness is to provide the best care possible for the animals I already have.

2nd.. my health. I can barely walk and rely very heavliy on my DS & DH to care for my said animals until I can do it on my own. It would not be fair to them to add a sick or hurt animal they would not know how to deal with.

3rd.. I have so many medical bills I am running in the red as it is.

I could go on but I am sure you get the idea. There are times in ones life one has to say no. I had to stop doing any kind of resuce. My body, mind or finances just could not handle it.

You may think me all manners of evil because of it but that is your choice.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 25, 2007)

h2t99 said:


> If donkey can find its way to me I would happily take her on!! There is no way my husband would let me come and get her with gas being so high. Maybe with the Little Kings sale going on we could get a couple people to pitch in (rides) and we could get her to Michigan!!
> 
> 
> 
> : Just a thought!!


If Nikki decides not to take the little girl in....how much would shipping costs be to Michigan from New York?? This sounds like another good option for the sweet thing



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 25, 2007)

Shari, the only thing any of us can hope for is that this donkey finds her way to someone who will love and take care of her. I am glad you and Nik have each other to help one another thru both your accidents. I have talked to NIkki on the phone and I am aware she definitely wants another donkey to keep Tunia company, I am also aware of what she can afford to spend, ~~I am just afraid that Nikki could end up with a donkey that could hurt her. I looked at one up this way, for her and found out the reason she was selling her so reasonable is she ran her over and has started to kick. I dont want Nikki to end up with one that could hurt her. I think it comes to a point where we all have to learn to say no, I still have to learn that... :bgrin :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:



: and I definitely know how expensive doing rescue on my own can be. The donkey sanutuary that I think you might be referring to is located in Guleph (not sure on the spelling) Ontario, I know NIk is very close to the border but not sure how far she would be from them. Either way, all we all want is the best for this little donkey, and if Nik dont take this little gal, there has got to be someone close to her who will, and I do know right now shipping thru a regular shipper is very high. Wagon Training would be the best. (a few people ~~ point to point, to the destination) Thanks for caring about Nik, and being concerned. I'm going to the Little Kings Sale ....but I'm going , right on line. :bgrin



:  Corinne


----------

